
Ask HN: What is the most useful object you carry around with you? - mcrittenden
(Not counting your phone)
======
LarryMade2
Potentially my Mighty Wallet - [https://mightywallet.shop/collections/classic-
mighty-wallet/...](https://mightywallet.shop/collections/classic-mighty-
wallet/products/wealth-of-knowledge)

The rulers on the edge have come in handy the most.

~~~
stadeschuldt
Also, in case you need the law of cosines in your pocket. ;)

------
jiscariot
Pocket knife. Clip one in your pocket for a week and you will be amazed how
much you use it. I always have a cheap Gerber or nice Kershaw on me.

~~~
leokennis
Yep. Depending on if I’m going into the office or staying home, I have two
Victorinox pocket knives of which I always carry one. Slicing apples, cleaning
dirty nails, (un)screwing stuff, prying out a battery, cutting open packages,
uncapping a bottle. All from a package-of-gum sized aluminium tool in my
pocket

------
donnanorton
My planner. My whole life is there.

~~~
oldsklgdfth
Do you have a specific planner that you prefer?

------
rolph
my greyman/lil'basterd kit

~~~
catacombs
What is this?

~~~
rolph
a small tin or belt pouch with multi tools and odds and ends to use as a
macguyver solution to your problems

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hhXEScR9b8M](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hhXEScR9b8M)

[https://www.edcforums.com/threads/grey-maning-a-tactical-
bag...](https://www.edcforums.com/threads/grey-maning-a-tactical-bag.140224/)

------
runjake
iPhone.

Oh, my Leatherman (Skeletool/Wave, depending on the day).

------
austincheney
tight fitting cloth work gloves that don’t obstruct writing

------
verdverm
Pencil and paper

------
_ah
Pen

------
_448
My soul :)

